# Your Rifles



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay, i don't know if this has been done before, but I think it would be fun. Post pictures of your rifles here, all of them, some of them, even your one favorite one, as many as you want. Give a little description such as what you use them for and if there is any other things we should know about them. I will be posting mine soon, right now don't have a picture. I think this would be fun, so lets try it!


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

SOrry no pictures but here goes list of rifles and brief description
1. Ferret single shot .50BMG-Shoots inside a foot at 1000yards
2. Kel-Tech Semi Auto .223-Fun Plinker
3. WASR 10 Ak 47-Fun Plinker
4. SKS- Fun Plinker
5. Hi POint 9mm Carbine- Fun Plinker
6. Hi Point .40 Carbine-Fun Plinker
7. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem-Excellent Deer Gun in thick country
8. Stevens 200 in .243- Accuracy for cheap, 1in groups under 250.00
9. Rem 700 ADL 30-06-Good all around rifle
10 Tikka T-3 in .308-Accurate all around
11. Weatherby Mark V in 30-378. Great Big Game or Long Distance rifle
12. Reminton 341 Sportsmen .22 LR-Oldie but goodie
13. Marlin 60 .22lr-Plink, PLink, Plink
14. Ruger 10-22 .22WMR
15. Browning A-bolt in .243 w/ attached tripod-Favorite Varmint Gun
16. Ruger #1 in 30-06
17. Sako 75 Varmint in 22-250-Just bought, most accurate gun I have ever shot-Groups consistently under 1/4in.
18. Winchester 1895 in 30-30
19. Muaser Carbine in 7.65-53
20 Remington Model 7 in .243-Favorite to carry aroung in rough contry as this is a tiny rifle
21. Ruger Mini 30-Plinking cheap w/ Surplus ammo
22. Rem 7400 in 30-06
23. Rem 7600 in .270
24. CZ .270 Bolt Action
25. T/C with barrels in .223 .243, and 308
26. H&R with barrels in 22/250, .223 and .260.
Only a few gun off (after you include shotguns and muzzleloaders) from having to get another gun safe. Priceless


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

German Mauser 8x57mm I just bought it probably hunt Deer, Boar, etc.
Rem. Spartan 20 ga. singleshot

Sorry dont have pictures
I am only 14 and still working on my collection.
Happy Shooting
:sniper:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

wow, thats quite the collection of guns there. I am only 16 and currently own 2 guns. A ruger 10/22 and a Savage 17HMR. My father will pass down to me a Model 740 30-06 and a Colt .22. The Colt .22 is the last year Colt made a .22 revolver, so it is pretty valuable. This summer i hope to buy a new .223 and possible a mini-14 for plinking. That is, if i get my summer job back.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah I have a few years on ya and have aquired the majority of my guns in the past few years-but I have bought a lot of rifle that were really very economical. The past few years have been very good to me financially and have enabled me to buy the quantity that I have, but I saved for two years to buy my first .22 the Rem 341, and I bought it used...I think that it is still my favorite as I put alot of blood sweat and tears into it. With any luck I will continue to expand my collection into something memorable to pass on to my boys. I have bought many but have never sold a gun as I look at them as an investment although very few of mine have any significant value. What other investment will give you this kind of satisfaction? Stocks and bonds have their place, but they rarely get me excited :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Where do I start?

1. Remington 7400 .30-06 with 3-9x40 Burris Fullfield- my go to gun
2. Remington 700 BDl .243 with 3-9x40 Burris Fullfield- long range varmints
3. Remington 700 BDL .25-06 with 3-9x40 Nikon Prostaff- long range deer
4. Remington 700 ADL .22-250 with 3-9x40 Nikon Buckmaster- coyotes
5. Remington 700 Varminter .223 with Burris 3-10x50 Signature- bench shooting
6. Ruger M77MkII .223 with Nikon 3-9x40 Prostaff- close range varmints
7. Ruger M77MkII .7mm Mag with Burris 3-9x40 Fullfield- elk rifle
8. Marlin 1895 Guide gun .45-70 with Nikon 4x40 Buckmaster- brush gun
9. Ruger 10/22 Target with BSA 3-12x40 Contender- bench shooting
10. Ruger 10/22 Carbine with 2-7x32 BSA Sweet 22- squirrel rifle
11. Weatherby Vanguard .270 with 3-9x40 Burris Fullfield- long range deer
12. Browning BAR .300 Win Mag with 3-9x40 Burris Fullfield- my other go to gun
13. Savage 93 .17 HMR with Nikon 3-9x40 Prostaff- squirrel rifle
14. Norinco SKS- cheap plinker, truck gun

Probably missing one somewhere!


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Cooper M-22 Montana Varminter .220 Swift 
Lee Enfield SMLE MKIII .303 Brit 
Savage 112 BVSS 25-06
Savage custom .308 - Palma comp
Savage BV custom m-10 .243
Savage m-10FV-S .308
Savage BV custom m-111 6.5-284
Savage BV custom m-111 .338-06
Remington 742 Woodsmaster 30-06 
Remington Nylon 66 22lr
WesternField 856 Lever (Mossberg 402) 22lr 1st rifle
Lanber Arms O/U 12 ga. 
SKB 585 O/U 20/28 ga.
Stevens 67 pump 20 ga. 1st shotgun
Winchester 97 pump 12 ga.
Ruger Blackhawk revolver .357
Ruger Mark II semi-auto 22lr


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Savage 12 FLV Lefty .308 heavy barrel
Lee Enfield SMLE MKIII .303 British
Remington 572 BDL .22 pump
Winchester 9422 .22 lever

[siteimg]2111[/siteimg]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Geez Robert, that's one ugly rifle you got there.     :wink: :wink:

Due to personal reasons, my collection has dwindled to just the ones I cannot part with.

Savage 10FP .308
Ruger 10/22
Remington Model 22 single shot 22 LR 
Thompson Center "Hawken" .50 cal side lock percussion muzzleloader
Thompson Center "Thunderhawk" .50 cal in-line percussion muzzlelaoder

The only one I have a pic of is the Savage 10FP:









:beer:

huntin1


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Only rifle I have at the moment is an Austin & Halleck Flint Mt. Rifle. It's sure fire and shoots where I aim it. Nuff said.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Rem700BDL DM .30-06
Savage 110 .243
Ruger 10/22
Sako 75 .270WBY
Winchester Model 70 Coyote lite .22-250
Weatherby Mark V .378WBY(on order)
Remington Nylon 76 Lever Black nylon w/ chrome

sory, no pics. ive got a ways to catch up to some of you guys but its a work in progress...


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

My hunting guns are: 
Marlin 782 22 magnum 
Remington 660 in 308 
Savage 110 in 30-06 
Marlin 30/30

I have about 10 other rifles that I never use and arent sutiable hunting weapons, (Ak-47, mini 14, etc)


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruger 77 MK II Compact .308
Rem 700 ADL .17
Rem 710 .270
Glenfield Model Marlin 30A 30-30

Dang it! How do you do pictures?


----------

